# Jamis Thread....let's See Em'



## emmaus28 (Apr 5, 2006)

Just got my 04 Comet....brand new even!!! Bought it to upgrade from my Giant OCR 1. Been on a few rides with it and the bike is WAAYYY better than I dreamed!!!! 

How 'bout the rest of you. Any other Jamis riders wanna show off their wheels?


----------



## PaintIt (Aug 18, 2004)

My Comet now


----------



## emmaus28 (Apr 5, 2006)

That is just way too cool!!! Those bottle cages are awesome!!!
The paint job ain't too bad either.

Seriously though, those flames are sweet. I'd have to assume by your screen name that you are the artist. Fine work there.


----------



## McGRP01 (May 26, 2006)

Here's mine... '06 Ventura Comp. All stock for now and I've got my mtb. SPD's on there until my Quattros come in.


----------



## richk (Dec 30, 2006)

*here' mine*

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=85334[/url
Heres alink to a previous pst...


----------

